# Motion Sickness After Riding



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm hoping someone out there has some ideas on this. I started riding last year. Whenever I ride I end up with REALLY bad motion sickness. Bad enough that I end up flat on my back in my car for quite a while. Here is the strange part for me, I am an avid mountain biker, road riders, I XC-Ski, snowshoe, and downhill skied. 
I've focused on keeping my eyes downhill today, wore wristbands, but still got really sick. 
Any ideas??
Thanks
Matt


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

It could be altitude sickness, not necessarily motion sickness, maybe dehydration? You drink enough fluids when you ride?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

you're not dehydrated? that's kind of what that sounds like to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

take your vitamens and drink plenty of water....even tho its cold ur still sweating if ur groovin alot grab a gatorade


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, one thing I said to my friend, after eating lunch and hitting a jump in the park, was " Contents may have shifted during flight."

I think it might be solved by perhaps focusing a bit further away, just like the sailors who look at the horizon to overcome seasickness. Also, as the previous posters have noticed, staying hydrated helps.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I got a little dizzy once when I was going down an easier run in the woods and I was staring at the trees that were going by thinking, "It's such a pretty day. Look at those pretty trees. Is that a pretty bird? I feel pretty sick..."

Didn't help that I had a stuffed pepper for lunch about 10 mins earlier...


----------

